# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Δέκτης ανάδρασης με λυχνία στα 12 V

## Γαληνίτης

Ο δέκτης έχει 2 βαθμίδες και χρησιμοποιεί μία διπλοτρίοδο ΕCC82 με τροφοδοσία 12 V DC (για τα νήματα και τις ανόδους).Τη μία τρίοδο σαν φωράτρια ανάδρασης διαρροής πλέγματος και την άλλη σαν ενισχύτρια ΑF.
Η λήψη γίνεται με ακουστικά Hi Z ή με χωριστό ενισχυτή AF με μεγάφωνο.
Η ανάδραση επιτυγχάνεται με κύκλωμα Hartley και ρυθμίζεται με μεταβολή της ανοδικής τάσης της ταλαντώτριας /φωράτριας με ποτενσιόμετρο.
Έχει καταπληκτική ευαισθησία και επιλεκτικότητα και λαμβάνει πλήθος ραδιοσταθμών στα μεσαία (καθώς και τους "ραδιοπειρατικούς"). Χρησιμοποιεί απλό κύκλωμα με ελάχιστα κοινά υλικά, όλα από το ερασιτεχνικό "συρτάρι".
Δεν χρησιμοποιεί επικίνδυνες υψηλές τάσεις, μόνο 12 V DC, από μπαταρία ή τροφοδοτικό. 
Η κατασκευή έγινε σε ένα μεταλλικό κουτάκι που είχα πρόχειρο, χρησιμοποιώντας το καπάκι σαν πρόσοψη.
Το πηνίο τυλίχτηκε σε πλαστκή θήκη φιλμ 35 mm και έχει γύρω στις 100 σπείρες σύρμα εμαγιέ 0.3 mm, με λήψη περίπου στην 25η σπείρα από το γειωμένο άκρο. 
Η λυχνία είναι μινιατούρα με βάση noval και ισοδυναμεί με 2 λυχνίες 6C4 σε κοινό περίβλημα.  
Για το σχέδιο βλ. http://www.vk6fh.com/vk6fh/12au7regen.htm

.

----------

aktis (22-07-18), 

CLOCKMAN (22-07-18), 

dinos.liaskos (23-07-18), 

IRF (18-03-19), 

nick1974 (21-07-18), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (10-08-18), 

p.gabr (26-07-18), 

Panoss (22-07-18), 

PARKER (26-07-18)

----------


## spyart

Μπράβο Κώστα για την λαμπάτη κατασκευή, γράψε και λίγα για την κεραία που χρησιμοποιείς, επίσης η γείωση είναι απαραίτητη;

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Για κεραία χρησιμοποιώ ένα καλωδιάκι γύρω στο 1 m (Φαίνεται στη 2η φωτο). Αν βάλω μεγάλη κεραία μπορεί να έχω πρόβλημα (μπούκωμα) από ισχυρό τοπικό σταθμό. Η γείωση δεν είναι απαραίτητη.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη φιλ*ε  Γ*αληνιτης...! μου αρεσε πολυ! αυτες οι μικρες λυχνιες
εχουν πολλες εφαρμογες! εγω μαθαινω ακομη...το τι μπορουν να κανουν! εχω και
γω αρκετες στο συρταρι...και θα προσπαθησω να φτιαξω και γω κατι παρομοιο!
μου αρεσει που δουλευει με μικρη ταση! ακουστικες εντυπωσεις....?
καλη συνεχεια....!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Πραγματικά αξίζει να ασχοληθείς, για τη χαρά της κατασκευής και του πειραματισμού. Η χαμηλή τάση τροφοδοίας διευκολύνει τον πειραματισμό. Δεν του ενσωμάτωσα ενισχυτή, μεγάφωνο και τροφοδοτικό και προτίμησα ξεχωριστά, όπως φαίνεται στη 2η φωτο. Όσο για ακουστικές εντυπώσεις, με προσεκτική ρύθμιση της ανάδρασης ακούς πολύ καθαρά, χωρίς παραμορφώσεις και σφυρίγματα. Χθες το βράδυ ξεχώρισα άνετα πάνω από 15 σταθμούς.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Και μια διόρθωση στα στοιχεία του πηνίου. Για 600-1750 Κc/s 80 σπείρες, λήψη στην 14η σπείρα

----------


## SeAfasia

> Και μια διόρθωση στα στοιχεία του πηνίου. Για 600-1750 Κc/s 80 σπείρες, λήψη στην 14η σπείρα



μπράβο Κωστή..
de SV3IRG Dinos ..73..

----------


## PARKER

Μπράβο Κώστα, ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τη κατασκευή. Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω λίγο χρόνο να το φτιάξω.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα ωραία παρουσίαση και κατασκευή.Μια ερώτηση στα νήματα στο σχέδιο στο 9 ποδαράκι τι γράφεις;

----------


## nick1974

Θα εβλεπα ενδιαφερον το αν θα ειχε καλυτερη αποδοση η οχι σε υψηλοτερες τασεις...
Εχω καμποσς 6AK5 και σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι ιδανικες για ενα τετοιο πειραματισμο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κώστα ωραία παρουσίαση και κατασκευή.Μια ερώτηση στα νήματα στο σχέδιο στο 9 ποδαράκι τι γράφεις;



Γράφω NC (Not connected). Το ποδαράκι 9 είναι η μεσαία λήψη των νημάτων κσι δεν συνδέεται πουθενά. Συνδέεται μόνο σε τροφοδοσία 6 V, οπότε τα 2 νήματα συνδέονται παράλληλα και όχι εν σειρά, όπως στα 12V.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

[QUOTE=nick1974;848339]

Σίγουρα, αλλά η γοητεία του έγκειται ακριβώς στη χαμηλή τάση τροφδοσίας. 
Η 6AK5 (EF95) είναι πέντοδος και βέβαια μπορείς  να πειραματστείς μ'αυτήν για δέκτη ανάδρασης.

----------

nick1974 (26-07-18)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Θα εβλεπα ενδιαφερον το αν θα ειχε καλυτερη αποδοση η οχι σε υψηλοτερες τασεις...
> Εχω καμποσς 6AK5 και σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι ιδανικες για ενα τετοιο πειραματισμο
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




Σίγουρα, αλλά η γοητεία του έγκειται ακριβώς στη χαμηλή τάση τροφδοσίας. 
Η 6AK5 (EF95) είναι πέντοδος και βέβαια μπορείς να πειραματστείς μ'αυτήν για δέκτη ανάδρασης.

----------


## nick1974

Κι 100 βολτ δε τη λες και υψηλη. ...παλι γοητευτικη ειναι
Ecc  τις λυπαμαι για τετοιους πειραματισμους αφου τις εχω για ηχητικα, ενω οι 6ak5  πρεπει να ναι ιδανικες αφου μεχρι και οι collins που ειχα οταν ασχολουμουν την ειχαν στο πρωτο σταδιο.


...πλακα πλακα ποτε δεν ψηθηκα να φτιαξω εστω πειραματικα ενα τετοιο δεκτακι γιατι το θεωρουσα υπερβολικα απαρχαιωμενο και απλοικο αλλα διαβαζοντας αυτα που εγραψες αρχισα να ψιλοψηνομαι

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα από το link που έβαλες.Στο 5.20 και μετά.Στο σχηματικό έχεις δυο πυκνωτές 22nF ενώ στην εικόνα από κάτω φαίνεται ακόμα ένας,που πάει αυτός ο πυκνωτής; 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orSl...eature=related

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κώστα από το link που έβαλες.Στο 5.20 και μετά.Στο σχηματικό έχεις δυο πυκνωτές 22nF ενώ στην εικόνα από κάτω φαίνεται ακόμα ένας,που πάει αυτός ο πυκνωτής; 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orSl...eature=related



Οι πυκνωτές 22nF είναι *μόνον 2, όπως δείχνει το σχεδιάγραμμα*: Ένας για σύζευξη των 2 βαθμίδων και ένας για RF bypass της τροφοδοσίας. 
Ο 3ος πυκνωτής 22nF που φαίνεται στη φωτο δεν χρειάζεται, μπήκε κατά λάθος, παράλληλα με τον  πυκνωτή σύζευξης (ποδαράκια 1 και 7). Bέβαια αυτό δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου τη λειτουργία του δέκτη. Σε ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση Κώστα.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Βελτιώσεις:
Μετά από πολλές δοκιμές, αντικατέστησα την αντίσταση διαρροής πλέγματος 2.2 ΜΩ (ποδαράκι 2) με 4.7 ΜΩ και τον πυκνωτή 270 pF με 100 pF. Αποτέλεσμα: Ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία και επιλεκτικότητα.
Eπίσης η λήψη βελτιώθηκε πολύ με κεραία καλωδιάκι 1.5 m και γείωση.
Εννοείται ότι οι δοκιμές καλό είναι να γίνονται τη νύχτα, που η διάδοση στα μεσαία είναι πολύ καλύτερη και λαμβάνονται πολλοί ξένοι σταθμοί.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα,έκατσα το σαββατοκύριακο να κάνω τον δέκτη αλλά δεν κατάφερα να ακούσω κανέναν σταθμό.Ακούω μόνο τον θόρυβο και το φύσημα της μπάντας.Κώστα εάν δεν σε πειράζει βάζω εδώ τις φωτογραφίες για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα,εάν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πες να τις διαγράψω.Το μόνο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι ακούω την ταλάντωση του δέκτη σε διπλανό ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο από τους 600Khz μέχρι και τους 2,4Mhz.Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι σωστό αυτό.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Καλημέρα,έκατσα το σαββατοκύριακο να κάνω τον δέκτη αλλά δεν κατάφερα να ακούσω κανέναν σταθμό.Ακούω μόνο τον θόρυβο και το φύσημα της μπάντας.Κώστα εάν δεν σε πειράζει βάζω εδώ τις φωτογραφίες για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα,εάν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πες να τις διαγράψω.Το μόνο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι ακούω την ταλάντωση του δέκτη σε διπλανό ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο από τους 600Khz μέχρι και τους 2,4Mhz.Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι σωστό αυτό.



Mπράβο, ωραία, "επαγγελματική" κατασκευή! Ψάξ'το, ασχολήσου και πού θα πάει; Δεν μπορεί, θα δουλέψει.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα.Το θέμα είναι τι αλλάξω,μάλλον κάπου έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος και δεν μπορώ να το βρω.Η ταλάντωση πρέπει να ακούγεται στο ραδιόφωνο;Το σύρμα που έφταιξα το πηνίο είναι εμαγιέ 0,4mm2 και το τούμπο είναι 32mm.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Ευχαριστώ Κώστα.Το θέμα είναι τι αλλάξω,μάλλον κάπου έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος και δεν μπορώ να το βρω.Η ταλάντωση πρέπει να ακούγεται στο ραδιόφωνο;Το σύρμα που έφταιξα το πηνίο είναι εμαγιέ 0,4mm2 και το τούμπο είναι 32mm.



To σύρμα και το τούμπο του πηνίου είναι ΟΚ. Να ελέγξεις προσεκτικά όλες τις συνδέσεις, τάσεις και αντιστάσεις με το πολύμετρο, χωρίς τροφοδοσία  και  βγάζοντας τη λυχνία από τη βάση της. 
Κι εγώ είχα πρόβλημα στην αρχή. Βιάστηκα να το  φτιάξω και είδα ότι είχα ξεχάσει να γειώσω το ποδαράκι 5. Επίσης κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε, γιατί κάποια συρματάκια βραχυκύκλωσαν.  Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα ήταν ότι το ποτενσιόμετρο δεν έκανε καλή επαφή και το άλλαξα.
Μην ανησυχείς, θα δουλέψει και θα σε ανταμείψει για τον κόπο σου.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα δες εάν ακούς τον δέκτη σε διπλανό δέκτη;Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να κάτσω στο υπόγειο-εργαστήριο αυτή την εποχή λόγο ζέστης και αυξημένης υγρασίας.Πάντως μέχρι τώρα δεν κατάφερα να ακούσω τίποτα ούτε ραδιοερασιτεχνικό σταθμό (20KWATT)που είναι στα 5χλμ.Μόνο σφύριγμα και φύσημα.Από τις φωτογραφίες από κάτω μπορείς να καταλάβεις εάν υπάρχει κάπου λάθος;O μεταβλητός έχει δυο τμήματα από 440pF και χρησιμοποιώ το ένα τμήμα.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κώστα δες εάν ακούς τον δέκτη σε διπλανό δέκτη;Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να κάτσω στο υπόγειο-εργαστήριο αυτή την εποχή λόγο ζέστης και αυξημένης υγρασίας.Πάντως μέχρι τώρα δεν κατάφερα να ακούσω τίποτα ούτε ραδιοερασιτεχνικό σταθμό (20KWATT)που είναι στα 5χλμ.Μόνο σφύριγμα και φύσημα.Από τις φωτογραφίες από κάτω μπορείς να καταλάβεις εάν υπάρχει κάπου λάθος;O μεταβλητός έχει δυο τμήματα από 440pF και χρησιμοποιώ το ένα τμήμα.



Και βέβαια ακούγεται η ταλάντωση σε άλλο δέκτη που είναι δίπλα. Το ότι την ακούς σημαίνει ότι το κύκλωμα ταλαντωτή (1ο στάδιο) δουλεύει. Έτσι μπορείς να ελέγξεις και την περιοχή συχνοτήτων που καλύπτει και να την φέρεις εκεί που θέλεις. Και ο δικός μου μεταβλητός είναι διπλός, 400 κ 200 pf. Στην αρχή χρησιμοποίησα το μικρό τμήμα και δεν άκουγα τον σταθμό της ΕΡΑ (729 kc/s). Τώρα έχω συνδέσει τα 2 τμήματα παράλληλα και ακούω από τους 600-1800 kc/s. 
Για να λειτουργήσει σαν δέκτης, θα πρέπει να έχει μια υποτυπώδη κεραία (ένα καλωδιάκι λίγα εκατοστά) και να υπάρχει κάποιος σταθμός στην περιοχή συχνοτήτων που συντονίζει. Θα τον ακούσεις σαν σφύριγμα και θα τον ξεκαθαρίσεις ελαττώνοντας προσεκτικά την ανάδραση. Παίζεις προσεκτικά με 2 κουμπιά, του συντονισμού και της ανάδρασης ή και με το Volume του ενισχυτή.
Από όσο μπορώ να δω στη φωτο, δεν βλέπω κάποιο λάθος στη συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες,θα τα δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή και θα ξαναενημερώσω.Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατά πόσο παίζει ρόλο εάν η λυχνία είναι παλιά και πεσμένη.Δεν ξέρω πόσο διαφορά θα έχει μια καινούργια.Θα βρω μια και θα δοκιμάσω.

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν νομίζω να σου φταίει η λυχνία, το ότι έχεις ταλάντωση αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο, η λειτουργία του δέκτη στηρίζεται σε αυτό και συγκεκριμένα με την ρύθμιση του regen ένα κλικ πριν την έναρξη της ταλάντωσης
Η συσκευή για να δουλέψει θέλει κεραία και γείωση.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Πρόσθεσε ένα σταθερό πυκνωτή 100-200pf παράλληλα στον μεταβλητό σου. Εάν και πάλι δεν ακούς τίποτε, παίξε και με την μεσαία λήψη του πηνίου. Πολύ σημαντικό είναι και η καλή κεραία με την καλή γείωση που αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης. Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Μέχρι τώρα το δοκίμασα μόνο με ένα σύρμα 1,5μ στο πυκνωτή 100pf, χωρίς καθόλου γείωση.

----------


## PARKER

Επειδή σκέφτομαι να το φτιάξω, μεταβλητό που μπορώ να βρω; Μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση που έκανα στο inetrnet βρήκα στη freebytes (Μεταβλητός πυκνωτής με 4 τμήματα) με χωρητικότητα 8-365 pf. στα 22 ευρώ. Από τις κατασκευές για μεσαία που έκανα πιτσιρικάς θυμάμαι για 500+500 pf. Υπάρχουν τωρα τέτοιοι; ή κι αυτοί που τότε χρησιμοποιούσαμε νομίζαμε ότι ήταν 500pf αλλά ήταν 365pf;
https://www.freebytes.com/catalog/pr...oducts_id=2066

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Καλημέρα ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες,θα τα δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή και θα ξαναενημερώσω.Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατά πόσο παίζει ρόλο εάν η λυχνία είναι παλιά και πεσμένη.Δεν ξέρω πόσο διαφορά θα έχει μια καινούργια.Θα βρω μια και θα δοκιμάσω.



 Η λυχνία σου λειτουργεί, όπως σου είπε και ο Παναγιώτης, p.gabr, αφού ακούς την ταλάντωση. Και η δική μου είναι παλιά και δοκίμασα με αχρησιμοποίητη και παλιές ECC82 χωρίς διαφορά. Σημειωτέον ότι ο δέκτης λειτουργεί και με χαμηλότερη τάση τροφοδοσίας, πχ 9 ή και 6 V.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Δεν νομίζω να σου φταίει η λυχνία, το ότι έχεις ταλάντωση αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο, η λειτουργία του δέκτη στηρίζεται σε αυτό και συγκεκριμένα με την ρύθμιση του regen ένα κλικ πριν την έναρξη της ταλάντωσης
> Η συσκευή για να δουλέψει θέλει κεραία και γείωση.
> Καλή συνέχεια.



Ακριβώς έτσι, αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη! Όσο για την κεραία και τη γείωση, έλαβα ισχυρούς τοπικούς σταθμούς ακόμα και  με λίγα εκατοστά σύρμα για κεραία και χωρίς γείωση. Η γείωση όμως βελτιώνει τη λήψη και εξαλείφει βόμβο ή επίδραση των χεριών. Με μεγάλη εξωτερική κεραία "μπούκωσε" από ισχυρό σταθμό. Στην περίπωση αυτή θέλει μικρότερο πυκνωτή εν σειρά προς την κεραία ή επαγωγική σύζευξη με 1 σπείρα πχ,

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ακόμη δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω κάτι λόγω ζέστης,πιστεύω κάποια στιγμή να το παιδέψω για να δω τι θα καταφέρω.Εν τω μεταξύ εάν κάποιος το φτιάξει ας μας αναφέρει τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## PARKER

> Επειδή σκέφτομαι να το φτιάξω, μεταβλητό που μπορώ να βρω; Μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση που έκανα στο inetrnet βρήκα στη freebytes (Μεταβλητός πυκνωτής με 4 τμήματα) με χωρητικότητα 8-365 pf. στα 22 ευρώ. Από τις κατασκευές για μεσαία που έκανα πιτσιρικάς θυμάμαι για 500+500 pf. Υπάρχουν τωρα τέτοιοι; ή κι αυτοί που τότε χρησιμοποιούσαμε νομίζαμε ότι ήταν 500pf αλλά ήταν 365pf;
> https://www.freebytes.com/catalog/pr...oducts_id=2066



Κάτι για μεταβλητούς ξέρουμε; (και εν γένει τέτοιο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό υλικό πχ μετασχηματιστές 6,3 volt, αραιόφυλλους κλπ)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Στάθη βρες κανέναν μεταβλητό πυκνωτή από παλιό ραδιόφωνο.6,3V μετασχηματιστής δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## PARKER

Μωρέ παλιά ραδιόφωνα έχω αλλά δεν θέλω να τα κανιβαλίσω, για τον 6,3 το ξέρω δε χρειάζεται, αλλά λέω μήπως αν πιάσω το κολητήρι μήπως μου ΄ρθει η όρεξη και για τίποτα άλλο. Βρήκα και 2 EL34 από τότε, ε, καταλαβαίνεις....(Έχω και μια κεραιούλα καμμιά 20αριά μέτρα για λήψη στα μεσαία...) :Tongue2:

----------


## gregpro

> Μωρέ παλιά ραδιόφωνα έχω αλλά δεν θέλω να τα κανιβαλίσω, για τον 6,3 το ξέρω δε χρειάζεται, αλλά λέω μήπως αν πιάσω το κολητήρι μήπως μου ΄ρθει η όρεξη και για τίποτα άλλο. Βρήκα και 2 EL34 από τότε, ε, καταλαβαίνεις....(Έχω και μια κεραιούλα καμμιά 20αριά μέτρα για λήψη στα μεσαία...)



Δεν  υπάρχει  λόγος  να  κανιβαλίσεις  ένα  ραδιόφωνο  αντίκα, τη  στιγμή  που  υπάρχουν  μεταβλητοί  στην  αγορά. Ψάξε  στον  "Ανδρέα  555"  για  μεταβλητούς. (Βρίσκεται  στην  Αθήνα). Και  αν  κάποια  στιγμή  χρειαστείς  μετασχηματιστή, ο  Αντωνιάδης  στη  Θεσσαλονίκη  είναι  ο  καλύτερος  στη  βόρεια  Ελλάδα.
Μεταβλητό  πυκνωτή  μπορείς  να  βρεις  και  στο  ebay.

----------

PARKER (07-08-18)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Και μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη: Ψάχνοντας διάφορους σταθμούς πριν λίγο, άκουσα καθαρά και δυνατά ραδιοερασιτεχνικά σήματα CW και SSB στη ζώνη 160m, πάντα με κεραία δωματίου (καλωδιάκι 1.5m).
Πχ. S53M (Σλοβακία), που καλούσε "CQ contest" στους 1.865 ΜΗz. Είδα έτσι ότι το πηνίο μου (μεσαίων) καλύπτει και την αματερική μπάντα των 160m. Επίσης μού δόθηκε ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσω αποδιαμόρφωση και ακρόαση SSB με τον δέκτη ανάδρασης. Το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι να τυλίξω πηνίο για τα 80 ή  40m!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Μου δημιουργήθηκε η επιθυμία να προσθέσω στον απλό αυτό δέκτη εναλλακτικά πηνία για τα βραχέα, με δυνατότητα επιλογής. Το πώς μπορεί να γίνει το έθεσα σαν θέμα-ερώτημα στο forum, βλ.:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=92966

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Καλό θα ήταν να κάλυπτες μέχρι τους 50 MHZ. Θα χρειαστείς και ανάλογο μεταγωγό διακόπτη φυσικά.

----------


## p.gabr

> Μου δημιουργήθηκε η επιθυμία να προσθέσω στον απλό αυτό δέκτη εναλλακτικά πηνία για τα βραχέα, με δυνατότητα επιλογής. Το πώς μπορεί να γίνει το έθεσα σαν θέμα-ερώτημα στο forum, βλ.:
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=92966



Εκτος των πηνίων θα χρειαστεις και άλλον ένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή μικρής χωρητικότητας πχ 7-35 PF  παράλληλα στον κύριο μεταβλητό πυκνωτή ,γιατί στις υψηλές θα δυσκολεύεσαι στο κεντράρισμα  Επίσης θα βοηθήσει πολύ στα CW σήματα Βέβαια υπάρχουν μερικοί μεταβλητοί με μειωτηρα στροφών , αυτοί είναι καλύτεροι για την δουλειά αυτήν .
Επίσης εάν επιθυμείς συγκεκριμένη ζώνη ας πούμε 40m  τότε μπορεί να μειωθεί η δράση του μεγάλου μεταβλητού με ένα πυκνωτή σε σειρά (παντερ) 
ε

----------


## Γαληνίτης

(ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ Καλό θα ήταν να κάλυπτες μέχρι τους 50 MHZ. Θα χρειαστείς και ανάλογο μεταγωγό διακόπτη φυσικά).



Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για τόσο ψηλά, 3.5 -10 ΜΗz (80 & 40m) είναι αρκετά.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Σαν πρόχειρη λύση για πειραματική εναλλαγή πηνίων προτίμησα τελικά τα κροκοδειλάκια. Τα πηνία είναι τυλιγμένα σε τούμπο από φιλμ 35μμ και στερεώνονται (βυσματώνονται) σε πλαστικό καπάκι, βιδωμένο στο σασσί του δέκτη.                               Στις φωτο έχει συνδεθεί στον δέκτη το πηνίο μεσαίων.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

> Σαν πρόχειρη λύση για πειραματική εναλλαγή πηνίων προτίμησα τελικά τα κροκοδειλάκια. Τα πηνία είναι τυλιγμένα σε τούμπο από φιλμ 35μμ και στερεώνονται (βυσματώνονται) σε πλαστικό καπάκι, βιδωμένο στο σασσί του δέκτη.                               Στις φωτο έχει συνδεθεί στον δέκτη το πηνίο μεσαίων.



Για τις υπόλοιπες μπάντες τι θα κάνεις; Θα τυλίξεις πηνία πάνω στα υπάρχοντα ή θα χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλο τούμπο;

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Για τις υπόλοιπες μπάντες τι θα κάνεις; Θα τυλίξεις πηνία πάνω στα υπάρχοντα ή θα χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλο τούμπο;



Θα εναλλάσσω 2 πηνία: 1 για τα μεσαία και 1 για τα βραχέα, σε 2 ξεχωριστά τούμπο.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

> Θα εναλλάσσω 2 πηνία: 1 για τα μεσαία και 1 για τα βραχέα, σε 2 ξεχωριστά τούμπο.



 Νομίζω ότι καλύτερα θα σε εξυπηρετούσε εάν μεγάλωνες το ήδη υπάρχον τούμπο προσθέτοντας με κόλλα ένα ακόμη κουτάκι μικροφίλμ, χωροταξικά τουλάχιστον, ώστε να σου μείνει κενός χώρος για τον μεταγωγό διακόπτη επιλογής των μπάντων (160μ,80μ,40μ,10μ, κοκ.)

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

> Θα εναλλάσσω 2 πηνία: 1 για τα μεσαία και 1 για τα βραχέα, σε 2 ξεχωριστά τούμπο.



Δοκίμασες να πάρεις περισσότερες λήψεις πχ. 5-6 από ένα (1) και μόνο πηνίο με τον ίδιο μεταβλητό πυκνωτή στα άκρα του;

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Νομίζω ότι καλύτερα θα σε εξυπηρετούσε εάν μεγάλωνες το ήδη υπάρχον τούμπο προσθέτοντας με κόλλα ένα ακόμη κουτάκι μικροφίλμ, χωροταξικά τουλάχιστον, ώστε να σου μείνει κενός χώρος για τον μεταγωγό διακόπτη επιλογής των μπάντων (160μ,80μ,40μ,10μ, κοκ.)



Σε μια κατασκευή απλού δέκτη σαν αυτόν έχει σημασία η απλότητα. Προσθήκη πηνίων με μεταγωγό επιλογής μπάντας θα τον έκανε πολύπλοκο, γαυτό προτίμησα την απλή εναλλαγή πηνίου.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Δοκίμασες να πάρεις περισσότερες λήψεις πχ. 5-6 από ένα (1) και μόνο πηνίο με τον ίδιο μεταβλητό πυκνωτή στα άκρα του;



Όχι, αν κι αυτή είναι μια λύση, τουλάχιστον για κοντινές περιοχές συχνοτήτων (πχ μεσαία και ραδιερασιτεχνική μπάντα 160 m).

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Έφτιαξα δοκιμαστικά ένα "τυχαίο" πειραματικό πηνίο για βραχέα, τυλίγοντας 18 σπείρες σύρμα εμαγιέ 0.3mm, με λήψη στιην 4η σπείρα. 'Eλαβα αρκετούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς στα βραχέα. Διαπίστωσα όμως την ανάγκη για fine tuning (με 2ο μεταβλητό ή βερνιέρο ή μειωτήρα στροφών). Λειτούργησε και με εξωτερική κεραία και με καλωδιάκι 1m, ακόμα και χωρίς κεραία.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

> Έφτιαξα δοκιμαστικά ένα "τυχαίο" πειραματικό πηνίο για βραχέα, τυλίγοντας 18 σπείρες σύρμα εμαγιέ 0.3mm, με λήψη στιην 4η σπείρα. 'Eλαβα αρκετούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς στα βραχέα. Διαπίστωσα όμως την ανάγκη για fine tuning (με 2ο μεταβλητό ή βερνιέρο ή μειωτήρα στροφών). Λειτούργησε και με εξωτερική κεραία και με καλωδιάκι 1m, ακόμα και χωρίς κεραία.



Όταν λες βραχέα τί εννοείς ; Από πόσους μέχρι πόσους μεγακύκλους άκουσες; Η ανάγκη για δεύτερο μεταβλητό ή βερνιέρο ή μειωτήρα στροφών δεν τον καθιστά πιο περίπλοκο; Τα λέω αυτά διότι πας να αποφύγεις το μεταγωγό διακόπτη πάση θυσία. Σκέφτηκες καθόλου να τυλίξεις και άλλο πηνίο/α πάνω στο ήδη υπάρχον;

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Όταν λες βραχέα τί εννοείς ; Από πόσους μέχρι πόσους μεγακύκλους άκουσες; Η ανάγκη για δεύτερο μεταβλητό ή βερνιέρο ή μειωτήρα στροφών δεν τον καθιστά πιο περίπλοκο; Τα λέω αυτά διότι πας να αποφύγεις το μεταγωγό διακόπτη πάση θυσία. Σκέφτηκες καθόλου να τυλίξεις και άλλο πηνίο/α πάνω στο ήδη υπάρχον;



Θανάση το πηνίο είναι δοκιμαστικό και "τυχαίο" και ακόμα δεν έχω προσδιορίσει πού ακριβώς συντονίζει. 
Η γοητεία της κατασκευής του στοιχειώδη αυτού δέκτη έγκειται στην απλότητά του: Μόνο μία λυχνία, ελάχιστα εξαρτήματα και χαμηλή τάση. Προσθήκη μεταγωγού επιλογής πηνίων για διάφορες μπάντες κλπ θα τον έκανε πιο πολύπλοκο.  
Σίγουρα πολλά θα μπορούσαν να προστεθούν, πχ. εξασθενητής και προενισχυτής κεραίας, χωριστός ταλαντωτής, ενίσχυση AF με μεγάφωνο, λεπτομερής συντονισμός κλπ.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Έκανα ορισμένες μετρήσεις με ερασιτεχνικό πηνιόμετρο/καπασιτόμετρο (Mastech MY6243):

Μεταβλητός (διπλός): 43/425 pF ο μεγάλος και 15/392 pF ο μικρός(οι 2 παράλληλα 58/817pF)
Πηνίο μεσαίων: 115 μH
Πηνίο βραχέων: 22μΗ.

Με LC resonant frequency calculator βρήκα:
Πηνίο μεσαίων/μεγάλος μεταβλητός 0.72-2.26 MHz. Oι 2 παράλληλα: 0.52-2.05 MHz
Πηνίο βραχέων/μεγάλος μεταβλητός 1.65-5.17 ΜΗz

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και στους εορτάζοντες. Αγαπητέ Κώστα εάν κατάλαβα σωστά, εγώ που θέλω να φτιάξω έναν παρόμοιο δέκτη με την PCF-802 (τρίοδος-πέντοδος) σε χαμηλή τάση 9-12V, και να ακούω τους CBer's (27 MHZ), πρέπει να μειώσω και άλλο τις σπείρες του πηνίου και να προσθέσω 5-6 σταθερούς ή μεταβλητούς 500pf παράλληλα στον ήδη υπάρχοντα μεταβλητό (διπλό);

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και στους εορτάζοντες. Αγαπητέ Κώστα εάν κατάλαβα σωστά, εγώ που θέλω να φτιάξω έναν παρόμοιο δέκτη με την PCF-802 (τρίοδος-πέντοδος) σε χαμηλή τάση 9-12V, και να ακούω τους CBer's (27 MHZ), πρέπει να μειώσω και άλλο τις σπείρες του πηνίου και να προσθέσω 5-6 σταθερούς ή μεταβλητούς 500pf παράλληλα στον ήδη υπάρχοντα μεταβλητό (διπλό);



Από το resonant frequency calculator (https://www.1728.org/resfreq.htm), για f=27ΜΗz και C=100 pF βρίσκουμε L=0.69μΗ.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

> Από το resonant frequency calculator (https://www.1728.org/resfreq.htm), για f=27ΜΗz και C=100 pF βρίσκουμε L=0.69μΗ.



Ευχαριστώ. Εάν διάβασα σωστά δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο η συνδεσμολογία LC εάν είναι παράλληλα ή σε σειρά ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Ευχαριστώ. Εάν διάβασα σωστά δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο η συνδεσμολογία LC εάν είναι παράλληλα ή σε σειρά ή κάνω λάθος;



Σωστά, και στα 2 οι τιμές είναι ίδιες.

----------


## nikosp

> Από το resonant frequency calculator (https://www.1728.org/resfreq.htm), για f=27ΜΗz και C=100 pF βρίσκουμε L=0.69μΗ.



Εδώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι οι τιμές αυτές είναι απλά θεωρητικές και σε μια κατασκευή οι τιμές της αυτεπαγωγής του πηνίου L εξαρτώνται πολύ απο την κατασκευή.Για αυτό το λόγο εγώ θα ξεκινούσα με αυτή τη τιμή αλλά θα έκανα και πειραματισμούς λίγο πιό πάνω η πιό κάτω μέχρι να βρώ το σωστό

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Εδώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι οι τιμές αυτές είναι απλά θεωρητικές και σε μια κατασκευή οι τιμές της αυτεπαγωγής του πηνίου L εξαρτώνται πολύ απο την κατασκευή.Για αυτό το λόγο εγώ θα ξεκινούσα με αυτή τη τιμή αλλά θα έκανα και πειραματισμούς λίγο πιό πάνω η πιό κάτω μέχρι να βρώ το σωστό



Έτσι ακριβώς, αγαπητέ Νίκο. Οι τύποι και τα calculators χρειάζονται για έναν αδρό υπολογισμό. Οι ακριβείς τιμές θα βρεθούν πειραματικά, στην πράξη.

----------


## SV3DVW

Μπράβο Κώστα καλή κατασκευή, καλές  ακρόασής να έχεις. Έχω φτιάξει και εγώ έναν δέκτη  MW/SW με την ίδια λάμπα με άλλη σχεδίαση,  θα την παρουσιάσω σε λίγες μέρες

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η κατασκευή σου. Ωραία η φωτο, θα αναμένω την παρουσίαση.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Τροποποίησα το πηνίο βραχέων: 20 σπείρες πηνιόσυρμα 0.3 mm, λήψη στην 7η σπείρα εκ των κάτω. Μέτρησα αυτεπαγωγή: 22μΗ. Άκουσα, με κεραία καλωδιάκι μισού μέτρου, SSB QSO Ελλήνων ραδιοερασιτεχνών στους 3.7MHz. Διαπίστωσα όμως ότι για το SSB ήταν φανερή η ανάγκη για fine tuning.
Πρόσθεσα λοιπόν ένα μικρό μεταβλητό 6/25 pF παράλληλα, για λεπτομερή συντονισμό (fine tuning). Επίσης ένα διακόπτη για επιλογή ή του μικρού μέρους του διπλού μεταβλητού (για τα βραχέα και τις ψηλότερες συχνότητες των μεσαίων) ή μικρού και μεγάλου παράλληλα (για τα μεσαία).

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Και μία ακόμη ερώτηση Κώστα. Τί ακουστικά Η/Ζ (ΥΨΗΛΗΣ ΕΜΠΕΔΗΣΗΣ) που αναγράφεις στο αρχικό σχέδιο εννοείς; Τα παλιά στρατιωτικού τύπου; Το κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό κάνει για αυτό τον σκοπό;

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Και μία ακόμη ερώτηση Κώστα. Τί ακουστικά Η/Ζ (ΥΨΗΛΗΣ ΕΜΠΕΔΗΣΗΣ) που αναγράφεις στο αρχικό σχέδιο εννοείς; Τα παλιά στρατιωτικού τύπου; Το κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό κάνει για αυτό τον σκοπό;



Ακριβώς, αγαπητέ Θανάση. Mαγνητικά ακουστικά (πχ 2ΚΩ) ή κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό, που χρησιμοποιούσαμε στους δέκτες κρυσταλλικού φωρατή. Τα ακουστικά walkman δεν κάνουν.

----------

ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ (22-08-18)

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Κώστα επειδή αυτού του είδους τα ακουστικά είναι κάπως δυσεύρετα (προσωπικά τυγχάνει να έχω), δοκίμασες να τοποθετήσεις ένα είδος μετασχηματιστή εξόδου πχ. 220V πρωτεύων και 6-18v δευτερεύων τύλιγμα, και εάν ναι με τι είδους αποτελέσματα σε ένα μικρό μεγαφωνάκι ας πούμε 8Ω/0,5W ή σε ακουστικά walkman;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Παλιά είχα προσπαθήσει με μετασχηματιστή προσαρμογής και λειτούργησε ικανοποιητικά. Μην περιμένετε όμως θαύματα! Καλύτερα θα ήταν με μια βαθμίδα προσαρμογής (ακόλουθο τάσης γειωμένου συλλέκτη) με ένα τρανζίστορ. Κάποτε έπεσαν στα χέρια μου διάφορα παλιά κρυσταλλικά ακουστικά και τα μισά πέταξα στα σκουπίδια. Με το χρόνο ο κρύσταλλος αλλοιώνεται από την υγρασία και δεν λειτουργεί, όπως και κάποιες κρυσταλλικε΄ς κεφαλές πικάπ. Από τότε αυτά που μου απόμειναν τα φυλάω μέσα σε γυάλινο βαζάκι μαρμελάδας με δυο-τρια σακουλάκια αφυγραντικού υλικού (silica gel).

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κώστα επειδή αυτού του είδους τα ακουστικά είναι κάπως δυσεύρετα (προσωπικά τυγχάνει να έχω), δοκίμασες να τοποθετήσεις ένα είδος μετασχηματιστή εξόδου πχ. 220V πρωτεύων και 6-18v δευτερεύων τύλιγμα, και εάν ναι με τι είδους αποτελέσματα σε ένα μικρό μεγαφωνάκι ας πούμε 8Ω/0,5W ή σε ακουστικά walkman;



Και βέβαια το έχω δοκιμάσει και θα δουλέψει.
Bλ. την κατασκευή μου "Προσαρμογέας ακουστικών" http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81275

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Παλιά είχα προσπαθήσει με μετασχηματιστή προσαρμογής και λειτούργησε ικανοποιητικά. Μην περιμένετε όμως θαύματα! Καλύτερα θα ήταν με μια βαθμίδα προσαρμογής (ακόλουθο τάσης γειωμένου συλλέκτη) με ένα τρανζίστορ. Κάποτε έπεσαν στα χέρια μου διάφορα παλιά κρυσταλλικά ακουστικά και τα μισά πέταξα στα σκουπίδια. Με το χρόνο ο κρύσταλλος αλλοιώνεται από την υγρασία και δεν λειτουργεί, όπως και κάποιες κρυσταλλικε΄ς κεφαλές πικάπ. Από τότε αυτά που μου απόμειναν τα φυλάω μέσα σε γυάλινο βαζάκι μαρμελάδας με δυο-τρια σακουλάκια αφυγραντικού υλικού (silica gel).



Δημήτρη η προσθήκη βαθμίδας ενεργού μετασχηματιστή θα αντίκειτο προς την απλότητα ενός τέτοιου δέκτη. Αν επρόκειτο να προσθέσω ενεργά στοιχεία, θα προτιμούσα έναν ολοκληρωμένο ενισχυτή (πχ LM386). 
Όπως ξέρεις, έχω κι εγά αρκετά κρυσταλλικά ακουστικά, από την εποχή των πειραματισμών μου με δέκτες κρυσταλλικού φωρατή. Εκτός της υγρασίας, μπορεί να καταστραφούν από μηχανική παραμόρφωση (πχ. πτώση) ή εφαρμογή τάσης κλπ.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

> Δημήτρη η προσθήκη βαθμίδας ενεργού μετασχηματιστή θα αντίκειτο προς την απλότητα ενός τέτοιου δέκτη. Αν επρόκειτο να προσθέσω ενεργά στοιχεία, θα προτιμούσα έναν ολοκληρωμένο ενισχυτή (πχ LM386). 
> Όπως ξέρεις, έχω κι εγά αρκετά κρυσταλλικά ακουστικά, από την εποχή των πειραματισμών μου με δέκτες κρυσταλλικού φωρατή. Εκτός της υγρασίας, μπορεί να καταστραφούν από μηχανική παραμόρφωση (πχ. πτώση) ή εφαρμογή τάσης κλπ.



Εδώ συμφωνώ και εγώ Κώστα. Την δεκαετία του 90 θυμάμαι ότι είχα κατασκευάσει ένα παρόμοιο δέκτη με την PCF-802 από παλαιά ασπρόμαυρη τηλεόραση. Εξαιρετική λυχνία για το μπόϊ της. Eπειδή ανοδικά την τροφοδοτούσα με 26V πρόσθεσα ένα κύκλωμα ενισχυτή με το LM387 όπως εδώ: http://www.electroniq.net/audio/dyna...uit-lm387.html Με την ευκαιρία, πως δοκιμάζουμε εάν είναι χαλασμένο ένα κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό; Με απλό ωμόμετρο μόνο ή υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος;

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ...... Με την ευκαιρία, πως δοκιμάζουμε εάν είναι χαλασμένο ένα κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό; Με απλό ωμόμετρο μόνο ή υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος;



Δεν χρειάζεται πολύμετρο, Θανάση. Απλά βραχυκυκλώνοντας τα καλωδιάκια του ακουστικού ακούς ένα "κλικ", που δείχνει την ευαισθησία του. Επί τη ευκαιρία να σημειώσω ότι από τα πιο ευαίσθητα είναι τα Γιαπωνέζικα (γράφουν JAPAN) και όχι από Ταιβάν κλπ..

----------

ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ (23-08-18)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

"Παίζοντας" με τον στοιχειώδη αυτόν δέκτη, συμπέρανα τα εξής: Είναι μια εύκολη, απλή κατασκευή, κατάλληλη για μύηση στους δέκτες ανάδρασης και στις λυχνίες. 
Προσθήκη βαθμίδας προενίσχυσης κεραίας δεν είναι απαραίτητη, γιατί η ακτινοβολία του είναι ασθενής και δεν επηρεάζει γειτονικούς δέκτες. Υπάρχει βέβαια πρόβλημα υπερφόρτωσης από ισχυρό κοντινό σταθμό και μεγάλη εξωτερική κεραία. 
Δοκίμασα εξασθενητή κεραίας με ποτενσιόμετρο 1Κ και με 10Κ. Εξουδετερώνει πλήρως την υπερφόρτωση, αλλά μειώνει ασθενή σήματα με μικρή κεραία. 
Επίσης δοκίμασα αντικατάσταση του πυκνωτή σύζευξης κεραίας με μεταβλητό. Όμως αυτό κάνει τον χειρισμό του δέκτη πιο πολύπλοκο, χώρια που θα πρέπει ο ρότωρας να είναι μονωμένος από το σασσσί. Έτσι προτίμησα τη λύση συμβιβασμού της αντικατάστασης του πυκνωτή 100pF με 47pF, τιμή κατάλληλη τόσο γα μικρή εσωτερική (1μ) όσο και για και μεγάλη εξωτερική (25μ) κεραία. Δεύτερος μεταβλητός (για λεπτομερή συντονισμό) δεν είναι απαραίτητος για μεσαία και AM, μόνο για SSB/CW, όπου επίσης θα διευκόλυνε βερνιέρος. Αν γίνει μόνο για μεσαία, δεν χρειάζονται εναλλακτικά πηνία, διακόπτες και κροκοδειλάκια.

----------

nick1974 (27-08-18)

----------


## nick1974

> ....



Φώτο δεν ανεβάζω ακόμα για να μη μου το ματιασετε (κοινώς είναι ακομα εντελώς χύμα και ψιλομπαχαλο) αλλά ακολούθησα μια διαφορετική τακτική και δεν υπάρχει μπουκωμα, με 25 μέτρα κεραία και με στάδιο προενισχυσης.
Το δεκτακι το χω ψιλοξεκινησει με 3 6ΑΚ5 στα 141 volt και αυτό που έχω κάνει είναι να έχω ένα συντονισμένο κύκλωμα στην κεραια/γη γύρω στους 20 πόντους μακρυά απ' το πηνιο του δέκτη. (Ουσιαστικα τα χω χύμα και το μετακινώντας όπου θέλω μέχρι να δω τι του κάθεται καλύτερα, και μετά θα το κάνω -λεω τωρα- σαλονατη κατασκευη).
Επισεις το πηνιο του δέκτη θέλω να το κάνω spider web (επί του παρόντος είναι απλώς δύο πηνία σε χαρτόνι από χαρτί υγείας).
Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι όσο απομακρύνω τα πηνία μεταξύ τους, ναι μεν πέφτει λιγάκι η ευαισθησία, αλλά ανεβαίνει κατά πολύ η επιλεκτικότητα.
Εκτός από μεσαία δεν έχω δοκιμάσει άλλες συχνότητες ακόμα αλλά αυτό που βλέπω είναι πως με λίγες προσθήκες μπορεί να φτάσει σε επίπεδο να μην έχει να ζηλέψει και πολλά από κάποιους καλούς εργοστασιακούς δεκτες.
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει και μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο -δε ξερω αν συμβαίνει και στο δικό σου- είναι ότι σε σχέση με ένα κλασικό υπερετεροδυνο που βάζω δίπλα δίπλα αυτός δείχνει να επηρεάζεται πολύ περισσότερο απ' τη διαλειψη! (Όχι δεν είναι η ιδέα μου, είναι αρκετή η διαφορά... Εκεί που βλέπεις φουλ σήμα και στους δύο, αν ο υπερετεροδυνος κατεβάζει 40-50% σε κάποιο σταθμό αυτός κατεβάζει στο 0 σχεδόν! Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έχει να κάνει και με τα πηνία όπως τα χω αφού στον εργοστασιακό βάζω την κεραία απ' ευθείας στην είσοδο ενώ αυτόν τον έχω με επηρεασμό, η δεν ξέρω μήπως ευθύνεται η έλλειψη κανονικου agc ... Την ανάδραση θεωρώ πως τη ρυθμίζω σωστά παντως).
Όπως και να χει τον βρίσκω εξίσου εντυπωσιακό με ένα κρυσταλλικό δέκτη (τον κρυσταλλικό ανέκαθεν τον θεωρούσα την πιο εντυπωσιακή μορφή δέκτη)


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ...
> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει και μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο -δε ξερω αν συμβαίνει και στο δικό σου- είναι ότι σε σχέση με ένα κλασικό υπερετεροδυνο που βάζω δίπλα δίπλα αυτός δείχνει να επηρεάζεται πολύ περισσότερο απ' τη διαλειψη! (Όχι δεν είναι η ιδέα μου, είναι αρκετή η διαφορά... Εκεί που βλέπεις φουλ σήμα και στους δύο, αν ο υπερετεροδυνος κατεβάζει 40-50% σε κάποιο σταθμό αυτός κατεβάζει στο 0 σχεδόν! Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έχει να κάνει και με τα πηνία όπως τα χω αφού στον εργοστασιακό βάζω την κεραία απ' ευθείας στην είσοδο ενώ αυτόν τον έχω με επηρεασμό, η δεν ξέρω μήπως ευθύνεται η έλλειψη κανονικου agc ... Την ανάδραση θεωρώ πως τη ρυθμίζω σωστά παντως)...



Oφείλεται στο ότι, όπως σημείωσες, ο υπερετερόδυνος έχει AGC, ο αναδράσεως όχι. Συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή, θα περιμένουμε φωτο, σχεδιάγραμμα κλπ.

----------

nick1974 (27-08-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Oφείλεται στο ότι, όπως σημείωσες, ο υπερετερόδυνος έχει AGC, ο αναδράσεως όχι.



ειχε παει το μυαλο μου αλλα δεν ημουν 100% σιγουρος...
προφανως δε γινεται να προστεθει agc αφου υπαρχει η manual αναδραση... η μηπως γινεται?





> Συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή, θα περιμένουμε φωτο, σχεδιάγραμμα κλπ.



οταν μαζευτει εννωειται 
Αυτο που θελω να κανω ειναι αφου βρω την τελικη του μορφη ως προς το κυκλωμα να το μονταρω πανω σε ενα κοματι ξυλου δινοντα του μια σαλονατη vintage μορφη

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Τα εναλλακτικά πηνία που έφτιαξα, δοκίμασα και μέτρησα είναι τελικά 4 (βλ.φωτο, αρίθμηση εξ αριστερών προς τα δεξιά). Όλα τυλιγμένα σε θήκη από φιλμ 35mm (εξ. διάμετρος 32 mm). 
1.  μεσαίων, 115μΗ,  σύρμα εμαγιέ 0.3 mm,    80σπείρες, λήψη στην 14η σπείρα
2.  βραχέων, 22 μΗ, >>                >>    ,    21 σπείρες,  λήψη στην 5η  >>
3.    >> 15μΗ, καλωδιάκι εξ.φ1.5 mm, 20 σπείρες,λήψη στην 5η >>
4.    >> 9μΗ, καλωδιάκι εξ.φ1.5 mm,   12 σπείρες, λήψη στην 3η  >>
To υλικό του τούμπο είναι από πολυαιθυλένιο. Το ήλεγξα στον φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και δεν ζεσταίνεται.

Περιοχές συχνοτήτων (με τους υπάρχοντες μεταβλητούς, υπολογισμός με LC calculator):

Πηνίο 1 (115μΗ) 0.51-1.77 και 0.726-3.23 ΜΗz
>>2 (22μΗ) 1.66-7.40ΜΗz
>>3 (15μΗ) 2.01-8.96 MHz
>>4 (9μΗ) 2.59-11.57 MHz

----------


## nick1974

ενα καλο calculator για πηνια που χω μου βγαζει για 115μH με 1.5 mm συρμα (ναι ξερω οτι ολο και κατι θα χαθει απο επιδερμικο φαινομενο αλλα ειπα σαλονατο! εκτος κι αν το κανω litz) σε spider web με 10 cm εσωτερικη διαμετρο πρωτης σπειρας, και αποσταση σπειρων 5mm  (καθοτι σαλονατο  :Tongue2: )  28.9 σπειρες και εξωτερικη διαμετρο τελευταιας σπειρας 390 mm με 18.23 m συρμα.
Ομορφο και χορταστικο στο ματι ακουγεται

----------


## Γαληνίτης

O δέκτης εν λειτουργία, με το εναλλακτικό πηνίο βραχέων αρ.4 (9μH), συνδεδεμένο με 3 κροκοδειλάκια, λευκό, κίτρινο, μαύρο. Αριστερά ρυθμιζόμενο σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικό ιδιοκατασκευής μου με LM317. Δεξιά ο ενισχυτής δοκιμών ιδιοκατασκευής μου (με BF244,  LM386 και μεγάφωνο, βλ. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74852)

----------


## PARKER

Και να!!  Έπειτα από 8 μήνες σχεδόν που σκέφτηκα να φτιάξω κι εγώ το εκπληκτικό αυτό ραδιοφωνάκι είμαι σε θέση να σας το παρουσιάσω.
Πριν πω οτιδήποτε άλλο θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Παναγιώτη (p.gabr) για τη βοήθειά του και την προσφορά του μεταβλητού και του πηνιοσύρματος litz. Όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο απλόχερα δίνει βοήθειες ο Παναγιώτης.
Ακολούθησα τη συνταγή του Γαληνίτη με τις μεταγενέστερες υποδείξεις του (σχετικά με την αντίσταση και τον πυκνωτή στο πλέγμα της ECC82) με μερικές τροποποιήσεις που πειραματικά δοκίμασα και πιστεύω ότι πέτυχαν.
Η όλη κατασκευή έγινε σε ένα τυπωμένο γενικών κατασκευών για τα περιφερειακά της λυχνίας το οποίο το στήριξα σε δυο κομμάτια ξύλου. Δίπλα τοποθετήθηκε ο μεταβλητός και όλα αυτά πατούσαν σε ένα σκληρό χαρτόνι ώστε να μπαινοβγαίνουν εύκολα απ΄ το κουτί (ένα ξύλινο μαύρο) μέσα στο οποίο τοποθετήθηκαν. Στο πλάι του κουτιού υπάρχουν είσοδοι για τροφοδοσία 12v, κεραία, γείωση, και έξοδος για ακουστικά ή περαιτέρω ενίσχυση απ΄ αυτή που προσφέρει το ενισχυτάκι με το LM386 το οποίο υπάρχει κάτω από το "Π" που σχηματίζει το τυπωμένο του δέκτη και τα ξύλινα υποστηρίγματα.
Αρχικά έπαιξα με το πηνίο που το είχα κατασκευάσει σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες, σε τούμπο (από ρολό υγείας) 0,5mm σύρμα αλλά λόγω χώρου πειραματίστηκα με μικρότερα πηνία. Η διαφορά η μεγάλη όμως έγινε με τον φερίτη. Ενώ πρώτα σε όλα τα πηνία που είχα δοκιμάσει δούλευε το ραδιοφωνάκι με κεραία 1,5 μέτρα, η μεγάλη διαφορά έγινε μόλις τύλιξα το πηνίο σε ράβδο φερίτη. Εκεί πλέον δούλευε και χωρίς κεραία καθόλου. Βέβαια έπιανε μόνο το Α! της ΕΡΑ τις καθημερινές, ενώ τα Σαββατοκύριακα έπιανε 7-8 σταθμούς!!! (αυτό βέβαια οφείλεται στο ότι τα Σ/Κ βγαίνουν αρκετοί σταθμοί στα μεσαία στην Αττική και όχι ότι τα Σ/Κ είχε καλύτερη λήψη!!!). Με εξωτερική κεραία (μονόπολο 25 μέτρα στη ταράτσα) πιάνει βέβαια παπάδες, αρκεί να μη το βάλω στην υποδοχή της κεραίας γιατί μπουκώνει αλλά τυλίγω ένα καλωδιάκι γύρω από την κάθοδο και αυτό να το βάζω στην υποδοχή. Το βράδυ πιάνει και τους ερασιτέχνες της επαρχίας που πιάνουν το κους κους στους 1650-1700. Οι σπείρες του πηνίου στο φερίτη έγιναν με πολύκλωνο litz (ευγενική προσφορά του Παναγιώτη) και ξεκίνησα με 70 σπείρες με μεσαία λήψη στις 15 αλλά για να το φέρω στους 600 έως 1700 περίπου αφαιρούσα σπείρες και πρέπει τώρα να έχει γύρω στις 50 με 60 σπείρες με μεσαία λήψη στις 14 και πιάνει από 580 περίπου μέχρι τους 2100Khz.
Επειδή ο μεταβλητός δεν είναι με γραναζάκια (σα μειωτήρα στροφών)  όταν έβαζα την εξωτερική κεραία υπήρχε δυσκολία στην επιλογή, διαχωρισμό των σταθμών. Εκεί έβαλα ένα μικρό μεταβλητό (από ένα παλιό τρανζιστοράκι) με το ένα άκρο στη μεσαία λήψη του πηνίου και το άλλο στη γείωση. Έτσι έχει και κουμπάκι fine tuning(!!!) κάνοντας τα πράγματα πιο εύκολα.
Το ωραίο είναι ότι όταν τις καθημερινές τα πρωινά το δοκίμαζα με στεναχωρούσε λίγο που έπιανε μόνο το Α πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΑ, δε σκέφτηκα ότι απλώς δεν βγαίνουν ισχυρά σήματα τα οποία ανοίγουν μόνο τα Σ/Κ.
Πάντως είναι ένα ωραίο παιχνιδάκι και πιστεύω να βρίσκω χρόνο να πειραματιστώ κι άλλο.

----------

selectronic (18-03-19)

----------


## PARKER

Και μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες...
Στην τελευταία πάνω από το κουμπί επιλογής σταθμών διακρίνεται το μικρό άσπρο του fine tuning.

----------


## p.gabr

Συγχαρητήρια Σταθη  πολύ ωραίο  , μ αρέσουν και τα ελληνικά γράμματα . τώρα που έμαθες τα κόλπα άντε και στο επόμενο.

----------

PARKER (19-03-19)

----------


## PARKER

Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη. Ναι, δεν ήθελα να γράψω volume κλπ αλλά να φαίνεται στα Ελληνικά μια και έχουμε αντίστοιχες λέξεις. Το εξωτερικό του κουτιού θέλει λίγο περιποίηση ακόμη, όταν τελειώσω με τα εντόσθια θα το φτιάξω. Το επόμενο που θα ήθελα θα ήταν αν έβρισκα ένα δέκτη με μια λυχνία στα FM να το ενσωματώσω στο ίδιο κουτί. Αν ήταν και ecc82 που έχω μια περίσσευμα θα ήταν ευχής έργο!!! :Lol:

----------


## anameni lyxnia

Ωραίο θέμα και κατασκευές! Έχω στα πλάνα να πειραματιστώ κι εγώ με ένα τέτοιο δέκτη.

Σχετικά με την εναλλαγή πηνίων, αυτό εδώ φαίνεται να είναι καλή προσέγγιση: https://youtu.be/6PYxMY1lPCM?t=13

----------


## nick1974

> . Το επόμενο που θα ήθελα θα ήταν αν έβρισκα ένα δέκτη με μια λυχνία στα FM να το ενσωματώσω στο ίδιο κουτί. Αν ήταν και ecc82 που έχω μια περίσσευμα θα ήταν ευχής έργο!!!



kit απ τον Κινεζο  (δεν ειναι με ecc82 αλλα το προσαρμοζεις αν θες, αν και κατα τη γνωμη μου η 6ak5 ειναι ιδανικη για τετοιες εφαρμογες σε χαμηλη ταση)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3282...archweb201603_

----------

PARKER (18-12-20)

----------


## anameni lyxnia

Καλησπέρα,

ερωτήσεις:

- μπορώ για τροφοδοσία να χρησιμοποιήσω 12V μπαταρία (lead-acid) ή καλύτερα να πάω σε τροφοδοτικό εργαστηρίου?
- το παχός του σύρματος του πηνίου πώς επηρεάζει την κατασκευή?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mikemtb

Το ιδανικο ειναι η μπαταρια μολύβδου...
Σιγουρα δεν εισαγει θόρυβο 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

